# Michigan Camping Clubs



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

We are getting ready to retire this spring and would like to join a camping club perferable in the NW'ern part of the state. If anyone knows of one We could use the info.
George


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, George-

Try MARVAC ( I'm thinkin' it's www.marvac.org ) That would be a good source of info....

Actually, maybe some of their links; look's like they're primarily campgrounds, etc. .......


----------

